# Just have to share this big brag



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I cant help it, I is proud of them  With all the ups and downs one faces when deciding to breed dogs this dog is kind of what makes it worth it. 

Look what made the front page of one of the local newspapers here on the 26th. Yay!
http://www.gulfbreezenews.com/news/2009-11-26/Front_Page/This_Gulf_Breeze_pooch_can_scoot.html

Tara, who is this dog's mother, was the orgional "Tibbie Terror", (Wonder is the reining tibbie terror and is Tara's granddaughter.) Tara died with this litter  when they were three weeks old. They had been tube fed from 10 days old through weaning. Tara was my first tibbie bitch, and the fondation bitch for our line. Ike, the dog's sire and my very first tibbie, is still alive though. He's 14 now 
I was a senior in highchool when this litter was born and was devestated, as in almost didn't graduate afterwards, when she passed. Both puppies were named after Tara the girl was Scarlet O'Tara and lives in New york now. Nike' lives here with his owner and we see him often though we have to stay far away when he runs because he will run right out of the ring to say hello to us LoL .

I am sooo proud he has grown up and done so well, especialy since he is Tara's one and only son.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! How exciting to appear in the newspaper. 

That's really sad about Tara and one of my worst fears when we breed. If you don't mind me asking, what did she die from?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

No I don't mind you asking. 

I don't have a hope in hell of spelling the name of the infection but I can you it is a fungal infection found in birds and is or at least at the time was 100% fatal in dogs and could not have been diagnosed before death. We have NO IDEA how she got it or why. 

She presented on day seven (puppy age) with what seemed like depression. I took her in to the clinic they ran blood work, took temp, x-rays, basicly everything they could and everything was normal. She was just acting quieter, not really listless and still eating and drinking but kind of moped around. Best the vet could do was say it was like postpartum depression that humans sometimes get. Anyway all the testing was normal which was the important part. 
A week later (christmas day) she was still not acting like Tara and was a little shakey later that day. Warm to the touch late that night/wee hours of the next morning. I rushed her in first thing, yup she has a fever. More blood more x-rays - they were worried about a retained plecenta but they couldn't find it. This time they did find an elevated white cell singaling infection. She stayed all day/over night in the clinic and was released 48 hours later still not eating but drinking and in much higher spritis. She had a fever again by midnight the night she came home and was rushed back first thing again. Second Doctor looked at her and felt a mass in her abdomen that wasn't there the day before. It was a saturday but she stayed anyway and did an emergancy exploritory. The mass was her kidney, looked inflamed I believe. She opted not to remove it because she wasn't sure what was wrong with Tara in the first place and had never had a dog survive a kidney removal anyway. Vets at Auburn and at the university of Florida were consulted numerous time, they were just as mystified. She was hoptialized again, antibiotics and fluids. Still no clue what was wrong, they couldn't find anything that they could pin down. Just the symtoms not the cause, obviously an infection of some sort. We planned a transfer to Auburn for treatment on Jan. 2nd but She died new years day at the clinic. Vet did a necrop. at no charge b/c she was just as baffled and upset as I was. Sent samples to the state lab which is who finialy was able to identify what the problem had been.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG How horrible I am so sorry that you had to go through that! But isnt it wonderful that she carrries on throught that wonderful baby Thanks for sharing this story. This is something that folks that do not breed do not understand the heartache and the love that goes in to continuing a line or a breed ..How much heart and sould we truly do put into this ...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats true BRP, some people don't understand what goes into this game we call dog breeding/showing. We take every precaution we can but sometimes problems crop up anyway. This was one of those times. We've been lucky to have very few problems only two major malfunctions over the years this one and an unknown parvo like illness two years ago that affected three puppies, two survived. It took a year to pay off the vet bill for the two weeks of intensive care at our vet, overnights at the e-clinic, and a couple of blood transfusions for the one puppy. Thankgoodness for the dog account and a credit card. I wish more people could see first hand what can go wrong, even when you're doing everything right to the best of your ability, and just how much it can cost $$$ wise. It might make one or two people think twice about breeding or at least have a plan in place and be prepared.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Thats true BRP, some people don't understand what goes into this game we call dog breeding/showing. We take every precaution we can but sometimes problems crop up anyway. This was one of those times. We've been lucky to have very few problems only two major malfunctions over the years this one and an unknown parvo like illness two years ago that affected three puppies, two survived. It took a year to pay off the vet bill for the two weeks of intensive care at our vet, overnights at the e-clinic, and a couple of blood transfusions for the one puppy. Thankgoodness for the dog account and a credit card. I wish more people could see first hand what can go wrong, even when you're doing everything right to the best of your ability, and just how much it can cost $$$ wise. It might make one or two people think twice about breeding or at least have a plan in place and be prepared.


I totally agree When you invest so much in a breeding and things happen it is negative from the get go .. By the time you are done there is no such thing as profit OMG I cannot believe that some think that way. So litter one is in hte negative drains the dog accoutn . Litter two makes a bit but goes to pay off the vet bill . so in the end nothing was made the dog account is still empty and hopefully everyone will stay healthy for a while .. HA HA 
My fondest dream is to be able to get a fully grown dog with all the health testing done that has already had litter and it would be gravy NOT !!!!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations on the article in the newspaper. I am still learning about the breeding side myself, and I am a little scared at the same time.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's really sad.  But it's true, thank goodness you were able to carry on her legacy!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The dog account is just now recovering to be honest the last expense we had was when Wonder had Mr. Wonderful via emergancy c-section. Not one single penny in the so called dog account is one that is in it has come from the sale of a puppy. I put money in it when I can and it covers emergancy expenses and annual expenses like shots. It's still pretty low so I have my finger's crossed nothing happens right now while we are saving for Nicholas. Not that we have medical issues often it's just murphy's law and all and now is the worst time for something enexpected to come up. Haha, which naturaly means that it will... one can hope that that when it does it won't have anything to do with the dogs


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> The dog account is just now recovering to be honest the last expense we had was when Wonder had Mr. Wonderful via emergancy c-section. Not one single penny in the so called dog account is one that is in it has come from the sale of a puppy. I put money in it when I can and it covers emergancy expenses and annual expenses like shots. It's still pretty low so I have my finger's crossed nothing happens right now while we are saving for Nicholas. Not that we have medical issues often it's just murphy's law and all and now is the worst time for something enexpected to come up. Haha, which naturaly means that it will... one can hope that that when it does it won't have anything to do with the dogs


NOW NOW Deep cleansing breaths


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> The dog account is just now recovering to be honest the last expense we had was when Wonder had Mr. Wonderful via emergancy c-section. Not one single penny in the so called dog account is one that is in it has come from the sale of a puppy. I put money in it when I can and it covers emergancy expenses and annual expenses like shots. It's still pretty low so I have my finger's crossed nothing happens right now while we are saving for Nicholas. Not that we have medical issues often it's just murphy's law and all and now is the worst time for something enexpected to come up. Haha, which naturaly means that it will... one can hope that that when it does it won't have anything to do with the dogs


Now with me I let the vet do everything  Tails Dews Shots the whole deal But in the end my pups have been to see dr Jerry three times at least before they go home with you . We KNOW that we do not have issue byt then . So god forbid something should happen.. Cause we are already into the litter for a bunch .. So id anybody gets sick or lame or? We are in the negative for the tlitter.....


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

hehe, I'm really glad we don't have to dock tails, but we do go ahead and do the dewclaws. I let the vet do that because it creeps me out. We also don't send pups to new homes usualy before 10 or 12 weeks and depending on the situation they may have already had two sets of shots by that time so thats two additional vet visit plus a health cert required for sale in Fla. 

My goal as far as money goes is to try and break even with a litter, if you break even you win. Course I didn't even come close with the last litter. Mr. Wonderful's brother died during the c-section and Mr. never was sold. He's being shown my by mother. I ended up pretty far in the hole on that one  LoL. On the one hand I kind of wished I had gotten into a breed like poodles that have bigger litters with fewer difficulties in general with breeding and whelping. Of course there are more health issues with the breed to worry about testing for so maybe it's a fair trade after all.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> hehe, I'm really glad we don't have to dock tails, but we do go ahead and do the dewclaws. I let the vet do that because it creeps me out. We also don't send pups to new homes usualy before 10 or 12 weeks and depending on the situation they may have already had two sets of shots by that time so thats two additional vet visit plus a health cert required for sale in Fla.
> 
> My goal as far as money goes is to try and break even with a litter, if you break even you win. Course I didn't even come close with the last litter. Mr. Wonderful's brother died during the c-section and Mr. never was sold. He's being shown my by mother. I ended up pretty far in the hole on that one  LoL. On the one hand I kind of wished I had gotten into a breed like poodles that have bigger litters with fewer difficulties in general with breeding and whelping. Of course there are more health issues with the breed to worry about testing for so maybe it's a fair trade after all.


Yep we do the shots and all the worming . And we hang on to them till 9 weeks at least. We were in the hole with the last litter big time . But it is a joy to see Neelix growing up stong and feisty ...All is well that ends wll so the saying goes.. I cant belive we keep doing this to ourselves HA HA !!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wonderpup, was it aspergillosis, by any chance?

That's a very nice story you posted there. Must make you feel like a proud grandma! lol


----------

